# Identify this behavior?



## Eric (Oct 19, 2005)

What does it mean when my mantis (Sphodromantis) kind of swings back and forth? You see, when I move my hand close to him/her (she/he is still very small) somtimes she/he "rocks" back and forth, she/he also does that when she/he spots a cricket. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 19, 2005)

Im pretty sure they do it to mimic a leaf or twig moving in the breeze. It helps them camouflage themselves. I think it kind of breaks up their outline amongst the foliage. Chameleons do it too.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have seen this with alot of critters and when grasshoppers do it ( sway ) it is to get a better idear on how far there target is so i think the mantids do this to get a better look around.


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, I find the more mimic species, such as the orchid mantis and the idolomantis do this a LOT, especially when eating, or if there is a slight breeze.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi,

I think its got something to do with their depth perception. It isn't the same as our. They do it to crickets so theyu can tell how far away it is so they don't miss and they do it other times just for watching their surrounds aswell as camoflage. But yes it is used for camoflage just as often as for sight.

I can't remember where I read this.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, i'd read in a few places that when a mantis moves its head side to side or any direction when looking at prey, they're actually working out all the details of what they're looking at, distance, maybe size, etc...


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 20, 2005)

I thought it was to mimic foliage moving in the wind etc as chameleons do

if you can find where you read about depth perception could you give us a link?


----------



## infinity (Oct 20, 2005)

you don't have regae on in the background do you?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2005)

nope


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 21, 2005)

> if you can find where you read about depth perception could you give us a link?


here: http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/courses/b...onparallax.html


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, just as I thought.

Thanks for sending us that link johnald, I wouldn't have been able to explain it at all. :lol: 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

